# Why Exactly Is Cannibalism Wrong?



## closet.cult (Jul 5, 2007)

Aside from the obvious: You have to kill someone to eat them. (I personally believe murder to be wrong.)  

I do not believe that humans have a soul, seperate from the body. I also do not think that people corner the market on things like pain, fear, amusement or joy. Yet, we choose to eat animals that experience all these same emotions.  

In fact, we humans are simply highly intelligent animals. Is that the only reason it's wrong to eat our kind? What exactly is morally wrong with eating humans?

(I'm not jonesing for human flesh or anything. Just wondering, BTW....)


----------



## dumbassdrummer (Jul 5, 2007)

Aside from the whole murder thing (which is probably why I've never given the topic much consideration) I can't see anything wrong with cannibalism. Hmm.... I'm sure I'll give this some thought throughout the day.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 5, 2007)

Look online and you'll find out why....did you know that most serial killers that are cannibals won't admit it. It's even too taboo for them. It is also a form of ultimate control and domination Morally is what you are asking for not why it is so bad for physically right? Cause physically it can be very bad for you. When I was in college about 15 years ago I did a paper on Cannabalism, it covered everything from the Donner Party, to tribal cannabalism. 

Why would you ask such a question? Are you hungry or something...lol


----------



## Baked Jesus (Jul 5, 2007)

Dude, cannibalism isn't wrong. Add a little salt to that shit and it tastes just like chicken.


----------



## closet.cult (Jul 5, 2007)

found this on wiki:

_The New York Times_ reporter William Buehler Seabrook, in the interests of research, obtained from a hospital intern at the Sorbonne a chunk of human meat from the body of a healthy human killed by accident, and cooked and ate it. He reported that, "It was like good, fully developed veal, not young, but not yet beef. It was very definitely like that, and it was not like any other meat I had ever tasted. It was so nearly like good, fully developed veal that I think no person with a palate of ordinary, normal sensitiveness could distinguish it from veal. It was mild, good meat with no other sharply defined or highly characteristic taste such as for instance, goat, high game, and pork have. The steak was slightly tougher than prime veal, a little stringy, but not too tough or stringy to be agreeably edible. The roast, from which I cut and ate a central slice, was tender, and in color, texture, smell as well as taste, strengthened my certainty that of all the meats we habitually know, veal is the one meat to which this meat is accurately comparable."

Should he be in prison?


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 5, 2007)

Baked Jesus said:


> Dude, cannibalism isn't wrong. Add a little salt to that shit and it tastes just like chicken.


What if you don't like chicken. C'mon Jesus you can't be eating people it's not in your nature...lol

Can't you supposedly make food and water anyway?


----------



## dumbassdrummer (Jul 5, 2007)

Gygax - I still do not see a moral argument against cannabalism in your post. 

So most cannibalistic serial killers wont admit to eating humans because they feel it's taboo. So? Taboos are social constructs, so unless you advocate some sort of cultural relativism regarding morality, this fact is irrelevant (even with cultural relativism such a fact is irrelevant due to the existence of tribal cannibalism). 
As for cannibalism being a form of control and domination, again, so what? The murder would be morally wrong, yes, but the eating of the flesh is a side note - at most the simple eating of the flesh is harmful to the one who is consuming the flesh.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 5, 2007)

closet.cult said:


> found this on wiki:
> 
> _The New York Times_ reporter William Buehler Seabrook, in the interests of research, obtained from a hospital intern at the Sorbonne a chunk of human meat from the body of a healthy human killed by accident, and cooked and ate it. He reported that, "It was like good, fully developed veal, not young, but not yet beef. It was very definitely like that, and it was not like any other meat I had ever tasted. It was so nearly like good, fully developed veal that I think no person with a palate of ordinary, normal sensitiveness could distinguish it from veal. It was mild, good meat with no other sharply defined or highly characteristic taste such as for instance, goat, high game, and pork have. The steak was slightly tougher than prime veal, a little stringy, but not too tough or stringy to be agreeably edible. The roast, from which I cut and ate a central slice, was tender, and in color, texture, smell as well as taste, strengthened my certainty that of all the meats we habitually know, veal is the one meat to which this meat is accurately comparable."
> 
> Should he be in prison?


I don't know about prison but I wouldn't make that info public. There is just something taboo about it. I wonder if he still gets dates after he tells them that he ate human flesh and then actually reported on it. Aren't there more important things to write about...lol.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 5, 2007)

I think the question is would you eat it if you had to for survival?

Someone who choses to eat it just because is certainly sick.
Research or no dude is wack.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 5, 2007)

I am sorry if you are on a plane with me and it goes down.

I will pay my respect and eat you after roasting you on a fire.

It is amazing what a person will do to survive.

LOL.
Next time I fly I am packing BBQ sauce and utensils in my carry on.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jul 5, 2007)

*Anyone ever heard of Mad Cow disease? Cows that eat cow parts get sick.*

*The same goes for humans. There have been many documentaries about people who practice cannabalism. Some have a disease similar to Mad Cow Disease. Uncontrolled shaking, unable to walk, talk or make sense of others around them.*

*Thats enough to turn me off to people meat.*

*Now under life/death stress like being stranded in the mountains or woods with a corpse.......Guess who wont be starving to death.*


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 5, 2007)

dumbassdrummer said:


> Gygax - I still do not see a moral argument against cannabalism in your post.
> 
> So most cannibalistic serial killers wont admit to eating humans because they feel it's taboo. So? Taboos are social constructs, so unless you advocate some sort of cultural relativism regarding morality, this fact is irrelevant (even with cultural relativism such a fact is irrelevant due to the existence of tribal cannibalism).
> As for cannibalism being a form of control and domination, again, so what? The murder would be morally wrong, yes, but the eating of the flesh is a side note - at most the simple eating of the flesh is harmful to the one who is consuming the flesh.


Is necrophilia morally wrong? That's a social taboo right. I would see it as being morally wrong. I also think desecrating a human body by eating it is morally wrong. That's someone else's body dead or alive. I do agree that it is a taboo which is created by society, but morals are not set in stone they are different from person to person, morals can be set by individuals 

The term &#8220;morality&#8221; can be used either
descriptively to refer to a code of conduct put forward by a society or, 
some other group, such as a religion, or
*accepted by an individual* for her own behavior or
normatively to refer to a code of conduct that, given specified conditions, would be put forward by all rational persons.

So yes I as an individual would have a set of morals that would not allow me to eat human flesh, UNLESS it is for my own survival. You are right by saying that I was wrong with the morality I should have thought it through more. I guess what I'm trying to say is that as an individual my morals would not allow me to do such things unless I had to survive and the person was already dead. Is killing morally wrong? Animals kill each other? Why then is it morally wrong to kill someone? I'm sure cavemen *murdered* all the time and knew that what they did gave them a great felling of power but they also probably knew deep down inside that what they did made them feel bad, brought out the dark side. I'm talking about murder and not self defense. Why do you think it is morally OK to eat human flesh?


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jul 5, 2007)

*So are we just going to ignore the heatlth reasons?*


----------



## closet.cult (Jul 5, 2007)

i don't think there is anything morally wrong with necrophilia. it's sick as fuck! but a dead body has no feelings, thoughts or anything at all, IMO.

So, who is the act harming? I know, the memory of the person, to the people who remembers her. (I say her because unless there's some kind of rigermotise going on, i don't think a chick could fuck a dead guy.)

desecration of human remains is a social taboo due to religious sentiments. the soul, the afterlife, made in god's image. all that jizz. if it wasn't for that, it would still be sick as fuck, but would it be morally wrong, therefore, illegal? 

i wonder if religious sentiment is the underlying taboo against cannibalism, too...


----------



## closet.cult (Jul 5, 2007)

i take it back, necrophilia is so gross, i would say it is against my morals. i mean if you call someone immoral for cheating on their spouse with a live person, fucking a dead body has GOT to be immoral.

weirdos!


----------



## closet.cult (Jul 5, 2007)

BloodShotI'z said:


> *Anyone ever heard of Mad Cow disease? Cows that eat cow parts get sick.*
> 
> *The same goes for humans. There have been many documentaries about people who practice cannabalism. Some have a disease similar to Mad Cow Disease. Uncontrolled shaking, unable to walk, talk or make sense of others around them. *





yes. that's true too. but is that what makes it wrong?

i guess it's just really gross.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jul 5, 2007)

*^^^Wrong? No. But good enough reason not to do it. I think the health reasons outweigh any social norms/taboos.^^^*

*If it were acceptable in society to eat human meat....I still wouldnt for the health reasons.*


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 5, 2007)

Let me say that I have similar beliefs to you I am not religous. But if someone ate your mom or someone close to you would you be pissed? I would kill the fucker, sorry but I would. I look at it as a respect issue. I believe that disrespecting somebody is morally wrong. I also believe that eating someone is disrespectful, regardless of religion, having a soul etc....
Plus the domination, control, and humiliation that a lot of tribal cannabalism entails is just wrong. It's not enough to kill and defeat your enemy, but then to completely dominate them by eating them is just wrong...at least in my eyes. Hey if you don't think cannabalism is wrong thats fine, I could care less what you think , everbody is different and entitled to different opinions. I just think it is morallly wrong to desecrate another person's body.

Bloodshot'iz, it's been a while since I wrote that paper but you are right,it is not healthy for humans to eat human flesh in excess. I wish I could remember why, it's been about 15 years since I wrote that paper. I believe it has something to do with human flesh not containing certain things that we as humans need, i.e. minerals and vitamins. I wish I could remember, and for some reason I'm thinking along the lines of scurvy or something like that...damn!!! I'm getting old.


----------



## dumbassdrummer (Jul 5, 2007)

"Is necrophilia morally wrong? That's a social taboo right. I would see it as being morally wrong. I also think desecrating a human body by eating it is morally wrong. That's someone else's body dead or alive. I do agree that it is a taboo which is created by society, but morals are not set in stone they are different from person to person, morals can be set by individuals

The term &#8220;morality&#8221; can be used either
descriptively to refer to a code of conduct put forward by a society or,
some other group, such as a religion, or
accepted by an individual for her own behavior or
normatively to refer to a code of conduct that, given specified conditions, would be put forward by all rational persons.

So yes I as an individual would have a set of morals that would not allow me to eat human flesh, UNLESS it is for my own survival. You are right by saying that I was wrong with the morality I should have thought it through more. I guess what I'm trying to say is that as an individual my morals would not allow me to do such things unless I had to survive and the person was already dead. Is killing morally wrong? Animals kill each other? Why then is it morally wrong to kill someone? I'm sure cavemen murdered all the time and knew that what they did gave them a great felling of power but they also probably knew deep down inside that what they did made them feel bad, brought out the dark side. I'm talking about murder and not self defense. Why do you think it is morally OK to eat human flesh?"

Is necrophilia morally wrong? No, not necessarily, necessarily being the key word. One can imagine, if allowed, necrophiliacs grouping together to allow their bodies to be used after their own passing. In such a case, what would be the problem?

As for the body belonging to someone dead or alive, let's examine this - it's crucial to the subject. Alive, obviously, the body is that of the person. But what about after the person passes? How can anything be said to be owned by a person who is no longer alive - the owner no longer exists. Ownership requires an owner. 

You make a fine point in saying that cannibalism (could be anything, really, necrophilia, wearing tennis shoes, you name it) is against the morals you hold personally, thus it is morally wrong. That's all well and fine, but if you are speaking of your personal code of morality that code must either: 1) remain your own or 2) be open to rational criticism. Under the first possibility, you might say that you view X is morally wrong so you avoid X. If you were to say that X is morally wrong and others should think so as well, then you have to accept the second option, rational criticism of your moral code. 

As for your point about killing, this is an interesting topic, and one heavily debated, especially in modern philosophy. Generally, the killing of humans is said to be wrong because we view each other as having equal rights (rather, that we should have equal rights), thus murder is necessarily morally wrong as to murder would be to destroy the rights of another. Animals on the other hand lack the capacity to reason, and, even if they can reason to a slight degree (as some animals seem capable of doing) animals do not see each other as having equal rights, thus animals are morally inferior creatures. Basically - morality, in this frame of thought, is a purely human concern. Some claim that animals have rights, which I disagree with. 

Why do I think it is morally acceptable to eat flesh? Well... I do not see cannibalism as being necessarily (again, necessarily being key) wrong, though, I have little doubt that the vast majority of cases of cannibalism occurred under conditions I would call morally wrong. 

"So are we just going to ignore the heatlth reasons?"

The significance of eating human flesh on our health seems morally irrelevant to me. If you think otherwise, I'd like to know why.


----------



## closet.cult (Jul 5, 2007)

all good points. so what if it's consential cannibalism? 

this from wiki:

*Sharon Rina Lopatka* (September 20, 1961  October 16, 1996) was a female Internet entrepreneur in Hampstead, Maryland, United States, who was killed in a case of apparent consensual homicide. Lopatka was tortured and strangled to death in October, 1996 by Robert Frederick Glass, a computer analyst from North Carolina. Apparently, the purpose was mutual sexual gratification. The case became the earliest widely publicized example of a consensual homicide mediated through the use of the Internet.




The Murder:

Using the Internet, where she also advertised pornography related to unusual sexual fetishes, Lopatka searched for a man who would torture and kill her. After contacting several people who turned out not to be serious, she finally found someone willing to fulfill her request. Glass and Lopatka exchanged many e-mails until they met in North Carolina, where Glass strangled Lopatka using a nylon cord after torturing her for several days. Glass was later convicted of voluntary manslaughter for the act. He was also found to be in possession of child pornography.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 5, 2007)

if it were ok to to eat people to many people would get killed just to be eaten.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 5, 2007)

Why at birth do we drink mothers milk and then once we get past the age of 1 we no longer like to drink human milk, we drink the milk of a cow instead. Does anyone else find this weird.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 5, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> Why at birth do we drink mothers milk and then once we get past the age of 1 we no longer like to drink human milk, we drink the milk of a cow instead. Does anyone else find this weird.




pictures of selma make me think the same thing.


----------



## closet.cult (Jul 5, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> if it were ok to to eat people to many people would get killed just to be eaten.


huh?  does that even make sense? or is salma just distracting me?


----------



## WillieNelson (Jul 5, 2007)

Selma's must be bred to produce milk though... I will take one for the team and volunteer for the breeding(if i have too...)


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 5, 2007)

closet.cult said:


> huh?  does that even make sense? or is salma just distracting me?




think of a hunter and a deer. he sees a prime trophy buck, he's going to do whatever he can to kill it. people would become trophies on the wall. wouldn't a well fed and healthy athlete be better than a homeless person. or would the athlete be to tough. what about heavy people. to much fat to trim. where would the meat come from. accidental death. oh, whoops i just "accidentally" killed that prime fillet.

so (without the pic)........."if it were ok to eat people, to many people would be killed just to be eaten."


----------



## WillieNelson (Jul 5, 2007)

[quote, whoops i just "accidentally" killed that prime fillet.
[/quote]


"Honey, I want steak for dinner."
-"Sure sweetie, but its rump roast"



Then again some would be killed for pest removal.






Rosie o' rump roast. My favorite. mmmmmmmm


----------



## closet.cult (Jul 5, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> think of a hunter and a deer. he sees a prime trophy buck, he's going to do whatever he can to kill it. people would become trophies on the wall. wouldn't a well fed and healthy athlete be better than a homeless person. or would the athlete be to tough. what about heavy people. to much fat to trim. where would the meat come from. accidental death. oh, whoops i just "accidentally" killed that prime fillet.
> 
> so (without the pic)........."if it were ok to eat people, to many people would be killed just to be eaten."


oh. gotcha. 

i *DON'T* want it to be o.k. to eat people. it's gross. i was just wondering WHY it would be wrong.

i just finshed Michael Crichton's 'Eaters of the Dead' about the Vikings who fought these Neaderthal-like creatures 1,000 years ago who ate dead people. And also, Michael Crichton's 'State of Fear' where a main character gets eaten by cannibals. Both were very good books.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 5, 2007)

What a topic here. Wow!
Cannibalism has been around for thousands of years. Religions use it, stories tell of it (even kids stores ie: Hansel & Gretel), sickos murder and do it, mythology talks of it. 
I think it is sick, gross and morally wrong basically because we as society have been told that. 
I thought long and hard about this and can't figure out if it is wrong or not.......
We have been told that, but is it really wrong?
I wouldn't do it unless an extreme situation arose and needed to for survival. Maybe.
Some don't think it is wrong why? Hmmmmm

Chiceh


----------



## WillieNelson (Jul 5, 2007)

It wrong for one reason and one reason only. What would we do with Rosie's leftovers?


----------



## closet.cult (Jul 5, 2007)

make LOTS of soap and bombs.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 5, 2007)

WillieNelson said:


> It wrong for one reason and one reason only. What would we do with Rosie's leftovers?




feed it to the hogs.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 5, 2007)

You could use her head to control sunlight, to create eclipses. Gotta go guys I'm starving.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 10, 2007)

Here is why cannabilism is wrong...

It is your child on the menu.


----------



## closet.cult (Jul 10, 2007)

incestual cannibalism. gross.


----------



## el_maco (Jul 13, 2007)

we shouldn't criticize cannibalism, when we haven't eaten a gram of nutrient in a long time and we are starving to death our superior functions disconnect to save power, our neocortex stays functionless, only reptilian brain stays and it ask the rest of the body to get food, AT ALL MEANS POSSIBLE


----------



## ozstone (Jul 13, 2007)

Is this Cannabolism too if it is Im all for it


----------



## closet.cult (Jul 13, 2007)

el maco, cannibalism to stay alive isn't being critisized. but itualistic or otherwise is pretty gross and immoral.

hell yeah, ozstone. i'm hungry for that human flesh all day long.


----------



## Ethnobotanist (Jul 13, 2007)

It's not inherently wrong, from an ethical standpoint. It's totally neutral. KILLING another human being in order to eat them is ethically wrong, but eating the meat (or anything else) has no inherent ethnical value. The only argument that holds any weight is that you are eating a being that is as fully sentient as yourself. Then again, when they are dead, putting aside religious sensibilites, they are just meat. And tastey meat, supposedly.

The argument against human beings consuming other humans is no stronger than against that of eating meat in general. I choose to eat meat on occasion, but I'll admit... Masticating on the flesh of a living being that felt and lived and desired seems barbaric to me.

Many cultures around the world have practiced some form of cannablism. In a ritual context (before the advent of colonialism), it was not taboo. Eating another human being solely for survival is not generally taboo even in our culture, though there is still stigma attatched to it. It all comes down to cultural taboos. You'll be stigmatized by your society if you do eat another human being, but there is nothing inherently "wrong" with it so long as you don't hunt another human being. Many Jains and Hindus, I'm sure, find it reprehensible to eat the flesh of any living being. It just depends on the culture and time period in which you were born.

This is an anthropological perspective though. Generally, people around the world don't think it's -horribly- wrong until some Christian missionary tells them it is. They may have some taboos regarding the way they are consumed, what is consumed, or in what context it is allowable though. Generally, people are too sentimental to wantonly eat their own kind, unless you're a sociopath and don't really feel anything at all; you just fake it so society accepts you. 

~Ethno


----------



## Arrid (Jul 14, 2007)

If you get yourself a document that states you were willing to be killed and eaten by the eater [is that even a word?] then it's technically not a crime.

I would chow down on human flesh if i really had to.. 

I'm sure if someone came up to you and offered you a million to eat a plate of meat, you're not gonna question what it is, you're just gonna say _"pass me the tomato sauce!"

_It's morally wrong to take another persons life and it's immoral to eat them!

Besides.. you'll probably be locked away for it.
if you get caught.
Muahahaha!


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jul 14, 2007)

the reason people believe it is wrong is because the world feels it's to advanced for something as savage or barbaric as canablasim even if nessicty dictaes so look at the dahmer party in the rookies back in the 1800's.they ate each other to survive then the survivers were shuned by the rest of socity even the kids an gran kids of these people who never ate a person but were labelled so because of socity..


----------



## ViRedd (Jul 15, 2007)

Did you guyz hear about the cannibal who was running through the jungle .... and passed his brother?  

Vi


----------



## closet.cult (Jul 15, 2007)

Arrid said:


> If you get yourself a document that states you were willing to be killed and eaten by the eater [is that even a word?] then it's technically not a crime.


it's still a crime. i posted a story on an earlier page here of a woman who searched on the internet for a guy willing to torchure and kill her. it was her fantasy. he torchured her for a few days in a motel. then killed and ate parts of her. he still got locked away for 2nd degree manslaughter in one of the first mutual homicides using the internet.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 15, 2007)

You guys can smoke me when I die, where do I sign?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 16, 2007)

closet.cult said:


> it's still a crime. i posted a story on an earlier page here of a woman who searched on the internet for a guy willing to torchure and kill her. it was her fantasy. he torchured her for a few days in a motel. then killed and ate parts of her. he still got locked away for 2nd degree manslaughter in one of the first mutual homicides using the internet.


Depends which country you are from. I believe there is a case from Germany (if memory serves) where a contract was written up, a guy got eaten and the eater got away with murder.

Also happened in china. There's a famous cannibal who ate somebody but didn't do any time. This is from memory, I'm sure if you googled some of the info I've given something will come up.


----------



## WillieNelson (Jul 16, 2007)

Gygax1974 said:


> You guys can smoke me when I die, where do I sign?


 
Mmmmm... Braunschweiger... Liver is spoken for.


----------



## Pizip (Jul 16, 2007)

I always wanted to know what a human tasted like with hot sauce.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 16, 2007)

Pizip said:


> I always wanted to know what a human tasted like with hot sauce.


Just like pig. Human meat is actually called long-pork.


----------



## EmPot (Jul 16, 2007)

Arrid said:


> If you get yourself a document that states you were willing to be killed and eaten by the eater [is that even a word?] then it's technically not a crime.


Sorry but victimless crimes are against the law, go to jail.


----------



## EmPot (Jul 16, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> Why at birth do we drink mothers milk and then once we get past the age of 1 we no longer like to drink human milk, we drink the milk of a cow instead. Does anyone else find this weird.


I find this VERY wierd, and frankly... I'm not a big fan of milk because of that... who was the first person to suck cow teet, and what was he/she thinking???

In regards to cannibalism... I'll leave it at:

There is no right, no wrong, both are social constructs... you aren't born with morality... only the absolute most basic functions, and that undying curiosity.

You must decide for yourself what to do and not do. If everyone was raised with an open mind, and the weight of your actions were placed on your shoulders (no god to "forgive", no superior to "blame)... the world would be a much, much better place.

Deviance can't exist if there is no norm... perhaps the strongest argument against a common morality.


----------



## Pizip (Jul 16, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Just like pig. Human meat is actually called long-pork.


Awesome. I'm hungry now.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 17, 2007)

Pizip said:


> Awesome. I'm hungry now.


Yeah. Now that you mention it, i am a little hungry. Bit early for pork though, even the long variety.


----------



## el_maco (Jul 18, 2007)

of course, cannibalism for other uses that alimentating is barbarian to me

but i am sure everyone of you would do cannibalism is you were starving to death


----------



## ramblerpimp209 (Jul 18, 2007)

mmmmmmmmmm, human tacos.


----------



## el_maco (Jul 18, 2007)

we maybe had human tacos back in the XVI century, when we made human sacrifices we practized cannibalism after taking the sacrifized's heart
wonder how would a human taco from a 18 year old girl's thigh taste ...


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 19, 2007)

el_maco said:


> we maybe had human tacos back in the XVI century, when we made human sacrifices we practized cannibalism after taking the sacrifized's heart
> wonder how would a human taco from a 18 year old girl's thigh taste ...


Are you talking about the US? Which country did this happen in?


----------



## el_maco (Jul 19, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Are you talking about the US? Which country did this happen in?


america in general, almost every american culture practised human sacrifices, toltecs, aztecs, mayans, incas, moches...in this case my country mexico


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 19, 2007)

el_maco said:


> america in general, almost every american culture practised human sacrifices, toltecs, aztecs, mayans, incas, moches...in this case my country mexico


Ah, the original natives to your country. It wasn't actually the spanish practising things like this back then. They were more into torturing people to believe in their god.


----------



## el_maco (Jul 19, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Ah, the original natives to your country. It wasn't actually the spanish practising things like this back then. They were more into torturing people to believe in their god.


yeah everytime i hear someone say "hey you practised human sacrifices! how barbaric" i say, "hey you had your inquisition!" 


which one de you prefer?


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jul 19, 2007)

the places your speakin,while they did partly happen in america....it was a mostly central an southern american thing...


----------



## closet.cult (Jul 19, 2007)

el_maco said:


> wonder how would a human taco from a 18 year old girl's thigh taste ...


i've had 18 year old taco from, well, close to the thigh.  delish.


----------



## el_maco (Jul 19, 2007)

mexico is north america
central america and the caribbean are a part of north america also


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 19, 2007)

closet.cult said:


> i've had 18 year old taco from, well, close to the thigh.  delish.


18 year old taco? That sounds disgusting.


----------



## WillieNelson (Jul 19, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> 18 year old taco? That sounds disgusting.


 
Nothing is tastier than a fresh pink taco.


----------



## ThatPirateGuy (Jul 19, 2007)

Cannibalism i'snt inherently immoral aside from being gross. There are serious health issues as consuming some parts of humans can cause severe damage, there is actually a disorder caused by it similar to mad cow though I cannot think of the name for it at this time...There is a central American religion that I also cannot think of the name of that eats parts of the face of dead friends and loved ones it is suppose to provide youthfulness and vitality as they claim we live through our face. This I don't believe is immoral.. a little strange but at least they are not killing people to eat them.


----------



## Pizip (Jul 19, 2007)

ramblerpimp209 said:


> mmmmmmmmmm, human tacos.


I know right? Sounds delicious!!!


----------



## IPokeSmot (Jul 20, 2007)

midgradeindasouth said:


> I am sorry if you are on a plane with me and it goes down.
> 
> I will pay my respect and eat you after roasting you on a fire.
> 
> ...


Yep. Sorry but if we're stuck in a blizzzard or something, and i run out of gummi bears (and i keep a HUGE stash), Its to the grill for you baby! pass me the heinz, cuz if youre healthy and im trying to live...well, sorry bout your luck. I wont like, bop you over the head with a skillet or anything, i'l let ya die normal, but shiiiit, you want me to go to? that cute little handbasket to hell only seats one darlin.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 20, 2007)

What has the world come to?

The situations where a man would need to eat another man to survive are rare. For a start you would need to be in a place completely barren of wildlife and plant materials.

Our special forces, and even ordinary troops are trained in surviving these types of conditions. I'm 100% sure cannibalism is not in the training manual.

Instead of contemplating the taste of human meat, why not study the environment and learn about what is good and what is bad to eat? Little tricks that you can learn to help you survive should something like this ever happen.

There was a guy on his own lost at sea for 30 days in an inflatable raft. He had no food and very little water. The raft had a hole in it that he had to ingeniously plug. He survived by catching fish with a harpoon spear, and eating them raw. 

Would his situation have been different were someone else aboard with him. Would he have looked at them and licked his lips in anticipation of what they might taste like?


----------



## Pizip (Jul 20, 2007)

If you cut a guys dick off then your eating like...a sausage link. right?
And then his testicles are like...iunno eggs?


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 20, 2007)

We all have a natural instinct to survive, the situation would have to make you think that it was your only way to survive. Either that or theres something wrong with you.


----------



## IPokeSmot (Jul 20, 2007)

Well yea. Hopefully I will never have to do that (can I add a X100 to the hopefully?), but if i did.....sorry buddy. 

But I would say something nice first. Like, "Thank you for this meal." 


Ya'll should know now not to take me seriously


----------



## Pizip (Jul 22, 2007)

For some reason I just think cannibalism is somehow ok


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 22, 2007)

For some reason, the word threesome springs to mind...


----------



## WillieNelson (Jul 22, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> For some reason, the word threesome springs to mind...


As long as I'm not the meat in a cannibal sandwich, its all good to me.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 22, 2007)

one more.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 22, 2007)

and another.....


----------



## Yeah (Jul 22, 2007)

Eating the brains of your own species can result in a human version of mad cow, which causes the proteins in your brain to unfold. It happens in cannibal tribes in Africa. It's interesting stuff. But that's scientifically.

Morally, why not? Just don't eat brains.


----------



## Arrid (Jul 23, 2007)

So you'd eat the tits first huh FDD?


----------



## greenair (Jul 23, 2007)

Nothing is wrong with it (unless your a sick psycho)


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jul 24, 2007)

so if you ate brains..what does it do to your brain explain this to me...for this may be the way to open up 100%of the mind


----------



## Dahmer8afew (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't know why y'all gotta be hatin' on cannabilism. It wasn't his fault. He felt so alone. He thought that if he ate them, they could never leave him. Personally, I think the mofo was batshit crazy but I love my screen-name!!


----------



## PadawanBater (Aug 21, 2009)

Man, good question! I've been thinking about this lately too!

Personally, I'd try it. Why not? I've always wondered what the taste would be like.

I don't really think there is anything wrong with canibalism, in the sense I'm talking about. If you're out looking to eat people then yeah, obviously there is something wrong with that.. 

Though I do believe there are some detremental physical aspects of it, if you eat enough of it. I forget the name of the disease, but there are certain things you become more at risk of if you practice cannibalism... 

No doubt I'd eat a person to survive, that question is easy!

I think it would be really wierd to know the person your actually eating though, like if your buddy was going to get his leg amputated I'd opt out of trying that sample. Something about knowing the person who you are eating is a little strange..


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 21, 2009)

if we were meant to eat people, we'd be eating people.


----------



## robert 14617 (Aug 21, 2009)

i don't belive in it but if i were a part of the donner party , i would be the first one to break out the kingford and the webber.....


----------



## KaleoXxX (Aug 21, 2009)

people should not eat people, i cant believe this is an ongoing debate......


----------



## robert 14617 (Aug 21, 2009)

i would eat your ass before i let myself die in that type of situation


----------



## KaleoXxX (Aug 21, 2009)

i would eat my clothes and snow and all other things before i ate your ass. please, dont toss any salads in emergency situations, its not helpful to anyone


----------



## robert 14617 (Aug 21, 2009)

please , like i was saying ,as in the in the donner party , if you were dead , i would cut a chunk off flesh off ,just to survive.


----------



## PadawanBater (Aug 21, 2009)

KaleoXxX said:


> people should not eat people, i cant believe this is an ongoing debate......


lol, but why? That's the point of the thread, getting to the bottom of the reasons that make it so wrong.

All that other stuff you listed doesn't have any nutritional value, you could eat snow all day long, all that would happen is you'd get a little colder quicker. Gotta get calories son!


----------



## robert 14617 (Aug 21, 2009)

thats right the coals are ready, i've just gone through some recipe's yum i know what i'm having for dinner


----------



## sunni (Aug 22, 2009)

its "wrong" because its your own species


----------



## leeny (Aug 22, 2009)

Gygax1974 said:


> Look online and you'll find out why....did you know that most serial killers that are cannibals won't admit it. It's even too taboo for them. It is also a form of ultimate control and domination Morally is what you are asking for not why it is so bad for physically right? Cause physically it can be very bad for you. When I was in college about 15 years ago I did a paper on Cannabalism, it covered everything from the Donner Party, to tribal cannabalism.
> 
> Why would you ask such a question? Are you hungry or something...lol


you said the magic word my friend! taboo is taboo and that is why it is taboo...


----------



## Adamus P.R.I.M.E. (Aug 22, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> if it were ok to to eat people to many people would get killed just to be eaten.


THATS MY WIFE YOU WANNA EAT ASSHOLE! J/K


----------



## PadawanBater (Aug 22, 2009)

Oh... she'd get eaten alright, but not in the cannibalistic sense..


----------



## northwoodsmoker (Aug 22, 2009)

i find that disgusting..... eating another human being wtf would be wrong with you ask?? think about that question...


----------



## northwoodsmoker (Aug 22, 2009)

padawanbater said:


> oh... She'd get eaten alright, but not in the cannibalistic sense..


now thats what im talkin bout....lol thats the right kind of eatn..... And i mean for me not me to another woman to clear that up......lol... Damn im full of it today..........what the hell am i on????? Weed........yeah............


----------



## BradyBoe (Aug 22, 2009)

Back in vietnam, stranded/lost soldier's would feed off other dead soldiers..It was most certainly for survival. But if someone want's to eat human's, they clearly have no feeling's or emotion's toward's other people. lol, rough question, I guess there really is no good answer to that, just personal opinion's~!~


----------



## BradyBoe (Aug 22, 2009)

animal's eat other animal's in it's own species!!! Mostly the young of the same species, but there is no difference. Survival is survival.


----------



## leeny (Aug 22, 2009)

BradyBoe said:


> animal's eat other animal's in it's own species!!! Mostly the young of the same species, but there is no difference. Survival is survival.


I agree, we as humans just don't NEED to use that survival tool, and I think it is taboo because it would relate us to animals too much... 
and we're much more advanced


----------



## PadawanBater (Aug 23, 2009)

Definitely begs the question eh... Howbout if we discovered an advanced intelligent species of alien? Say they were totally peaceful, living among us in some cooperative civilization in the future, hypothtically, say one died... would it then be wrong to eat it? It was aware of it's existence, it had memories, feelings, emotions... it just wasn't human. Would that be wrong? (howbout if it wasn't for survival, just pleasure?)


----------



## robert 14617 (Aug 23, 2009)

we wouldn't , the same reason its not acceptable for the great apes to be eaten , at least by most of us


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 23, 2009)

i saw District 9 yesterday.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 23, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> was it good


very.


----------



## Joe Camel (Aug 23, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> very.


Prawns!!!!


----------



## poopmaster (Aug 23, 2009)

It's wrong for the same reason why you don't have sexy time with your Mother.


----------



## Leothwyn (Aug 23, 2009)

I'd have a hard time eating any animal that I feel some sort of emotional connection with... dogs, cats, humans. I've never known any monkeys/apes, but you can see the intelligence in their faces... wouldn't feel comfortable eating them either.


----------



## wildkard91 (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't think its really a question of why is it wrong, more like why would you want to in the first place...


----------



## PadawanBater (Aug 23, 2009)

wildkard91 said:


> I don't think its really a question of why is it wrong, more like why would you want to in the first place...


 
To me the question is more like "why not?"

I'd like to try everything atleast once... including human. 

What's sick about that? I'm not saying I'd like it or it would become practice, but yeah, I'd try it. 

Who knows, maybe intelligence makes that meat extra tasty!


----------



## leeny (Aug 23, 2009)

also you have to slaughter animals to get the meat, and that's part of the reason we don't. if we took already dead humans they could have diseases depending on what they diead from. it would be hard to get around having to murder humans...


----------



## AKDrifter (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't think it is a right or wrong situation. Definitely whacking someone for some dinner in modern day USA is not right, or even something that is thought about. 

You change the setting to a plane crash high in the mountains with no other source of food and meat is meat. You eat or die , I think you're basic survival instincts would take over and right or wrong turns into dead or "Alive". If it meant living another day hells yeah pass the salt and pepper please.

I know people around the world eat some funky repulsive shit anyway, it may not be so bad compared to some things.


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## Bud Frosty (Aug 24, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


>


*Nice.*
*Gary Larson is genius. lol*


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes he is.... consistently funny!


----------



## robert 14617 (Aug 24, 2009)

leeny said:


> also you have to slaughter animals to get the meat, and that's part of the reason we don't. if we took already dead humans they could have diseases depending on what they diead from. it would be hard to get around having to murder humans...


  people eating people....


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 24, 2009)

It merely comes down to food supply. The humanity we all take for granted as a given is a thin veneer. 

If food became really hard to come by...... the taboo would fall away.

Bill doesn't believe in CannaBalism.
Bob does believe in Cannabalism.

Bill will be eaten.....


----------



## Bud Frosty (Aug 24, 2009)

*'The Far Side' Rules*


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 24, 2009)

dang straight! here's one my fav's and amazingly (for me)....still on topic.


----------



## Bud Frosty (Aug 24, 2009)

*Similar....*


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 24, 2009)

Dang funny that one was.

[youtube]8E1zwPjuiGA[/youtube]


----------



## sogbunn (Aug 24, 2009)

do u think cannibals eat clowns too??? i dont know, i jus think they may taste funny.... haha


----------



## styxxoo1 (Sep 25, 2009)

You'd be amazed at what you'd eat when starving... but eating human flesh creates a defect in your brain... causes you to become infatuated by the process... 
Many canabalists actually believe that eating a part of a person gives you there strength... But given the choice between eating your co - dead plane-crash victims and a horrible death by starvation.. you'd start sharpening your utensils...


----------



## morgentaler (Oct 8, 2009)

http://history.howstuffworks.com/historians/cannibalism.htm

Excellent article. Read it while enjoying a nice, juicy "hamburger".


----------

